# Renewal Time



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a gentle nudge to all those peole who have had a reminder that their membership expired with issue 21 of absoluTTe. absoluTTe 22 will be arriving next week so this is the time to renew your membership.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Will get round to this next month


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

I have not received absoluTTe 22. Has my membership expired? 
I may have missed the last reminder. 
Either absoluTTe 22 is late or I need to renew my membership.
Please advise if possible
Many thanks
Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Fan said:


> I have not received absoluTTe 22. Has my membership expired?
> I may have missed the last reminder.
> Either absoluTTe 22 is late or I need to renew my membership.
> Please advise if possible
> ...


Your membership expired with the last issue (21) :wink:


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

OK thanks
Will renew now
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Fan said:


> OK thanks
> Will renew now
> Cheers
> Dave


Hi Dave , I've merged your two accounts and will send you a new passwoord :wink:


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

[/quote]
Hi Dave , I've merged your two accounts and will send you a new passwoord :wink:[/quote]

Many Thanks


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just renewed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ian222 said:


> Just renewed


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Ooh! Has mine expired. Can't say I noticed to be honest...

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I ordered my 2 year membership on the 22nd August 2008 so does that mean I get the next edition of AbsoluTTe before I renew?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bucks85th said:


> Ooh! Has mine expired. Can't say I noticed to be honest...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jim


Sorry for the delay , yes it has just expired.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I ordered my 2 year membership on the 22nd August 2008 so does that mean I get the next edition of AbsoluTTe before I renew?


You still have 3 mags left your membership finishes with 25


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Just a gentle nudge to all those peole who have had a reminder that their membership expired with issue 21 of absoluTTe. absoluTTe 22 will be arriving next week so this is the time to renew your membership.


When does my expire and what's easiest way to renew? Buy another annual membership just like a newbie, or is there a link for renewal??

cheers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTQ2K2 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just a gentle nudge to all those peole who have had a reminder that their membership expired with issue 21 of absoluTTe. absoluTTe 22 will be arriving next week so this is the time to renew your membership.
> ...


Your membership runs out with issue 25 if you have a look here there is a Renewals section when the time comes.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

How about a PM from TTOC when membership expires? I think that mine is due soon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DDcrash said:


> How about a PM from TTOC when membership expires? I think that mine is due soon


Expires with the next isue (23) everyone gets an email when their membership is about to expire :wink:


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for that  I will renew when required.


----------

